# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Ortigas

## embalses al 100%

Os voy a dejar unas fotos de las ortigas que crecen en mi campo, todo los inviernos.
Es una zona con mucho abono natural(estiercol de animales), y eso que crece ahí no es normal. Incluso con guantes, se te ponen las manos como botijos.













Esto es todo.
Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buen bosque de ortigas, si señor.

----------


## tescelma

Como para tropezarse y caerse ahí en bañador.  :EEK!:

----------


## perdiguera

Yo conocí una persona inmune a la ortiga, hace muuuuuchos años que ya no vive, murió de vieja.
Las calles de mi pueblo se llenaban de ellas cuando aún no las habían pavimentado.

----------


## aberroncho

A mí de pequeño me decían que si llenaba los pulmones de aire y tocaba las ortigas aguantando la respiración, no me picaban......podéis probarlo a ver si funciona y ya lo contáis ......

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo algunas ortigas del pasado sábado:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tras las lluvias y con el abono natural que abunda en esa zona, las ortigas han segudo creciendo hasta alcanzar algunas más de 1 metro de altura. Esta mañana hemos ido a segar algunas para echarselas a los pavos que les encantan.
La zona de ortigas ocupa por lo menos 1.000 m2.





Comparativa del tamaño de la hoja


Algunas tumbadas, por la nieve del otro día.


Las semillas

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y algunas más:

Otra comparativa.




Estan me llegan por la cintura aproximadamente.


Y esto es todo.
Saludos.

----------

